# Leopard tank modified for "peace" Ops



## Lance Wiebe (14 Oct 2006)

I ran across this, seems like an interesting piece of kit.  It's a Leopard 2A5 modified, which KMW calls the PSO for "Peace Support Operations"

It keeps the normal armament, but also includes multiple cameras, a remote weapon station, a dozer blade, extra armour, "non-lethal weapons" (not described), protection for the existing sights, a searchlight and "supplementary equipment", also not described.

I used to know how to attach pics, but I've forgotten, darn it.

However, here are a ouple of links:

http://www.defense-update.com/products/l/Leopard-PSO.htm

http://www.kmweg.com/gb/KMW_Corporate_ENG.pdf

The concept looks very interesting, I especially like the Remote weapons station that allows for high angle shooting.  The Leo2A5 is a very capable tank...and surprisingly, the prototype is painted in a "experimental urban combat pattern, recommended for deployment in Afghanistan."

I like this bad boy, and I think it would look very good with Canadian crews manning the Canadian version...Leo2A5C1?


----------



## GAP (14 Oct 2006)

.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (14 Oct 2006)

Thanks.

I feel so stupid that I can't remember how to attach pics......

Whatcha think?


----------



## Trinity (14 Oct 2006)

Smoke and tear gas are "less than leathal" weapons   ;D

Probably every other wpn kills.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Oct 2006)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I feel so stupid that I can't remember how to attach pics......
> 
> Whatcha think?


What do I think?  I don't think you're stupid 

I like that PSO variant.  To keep Jack bin Layton happy, we could paint the barrel in rainbow colours, but other than that, keep it as is.  FWIW, is 120 mm HEP good at making 105mm HESH-like holes?


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Oct 2006)

And I'd simply call it the Garvinkampfwagen after the incumbent Army IG Team Leader 

That or the "Lancenator Mk I".  Calling it "Steve" just wouldn't be right (wasn't he a boat person anyway?)  (j/k)


von G


----------



## Lance Wiebe (14 Oct 2006)

Alas, the 120 doesn't fire HEP. 

It's primary ammunition is HEAT and APFSDS.  Although several different nations are trying to come up with some radical new ammunition for the 120.  The US has several projects on the go, and of course Israel has the APAM.

I'm sure all of the high paid help will come out with a HE type round for the 120 soon.

I kind of like your choice of names......


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Oct 2006)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Alas, the 120 doesn't fire HEP.
> 
> It's primary ammunition is HEAT and APFSDS.  Although several different nations are trying to come up with some radical new ammunition for the 120.  The US has several projects on the go, and of course Israel has the APAM.
> 
> ...


As God as my witness, I thought that there was a 120mm HEP round (bad IG Team leader....BAD!!!  :brickwall
APAM, of course....this is what happens when you go on course: reality takes a back seat!
As for the names, I should start a poll


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Smoke and tear gas are "less than leathal" weapons   ;D
> 
> Probably every other wpn kills.


There are a number of non lethal weapons in the works including a microwave weapon.  There are also Tazers and those rifles that fire bean bags projectiles that are also included in that category.  Who knows what they might have in mind, perhaps the remote can take various types of weapons including non lethal.  Looks like it could be a nice addition to any modern force.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Oct 2006)

Looks like KMW's response to the M1A1 TUSK.


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 Oct 2006)

I guess a new tank is probably going to have be ordered eventually. Are there any tank designs with a compartment to carry a few infantry? [besides the merkava variant]


----------



## Lance Wiebe (14 Oct 2006)

As far as the Canadian Forces go, the KMW PSO is a better fit than the tusk, I think.

The Fire Control system is very similar, as are the gunner controls and such.  Of course, the commanders station is highly modified, with a really cool flat screen monitor instead of trying to peer through a site while banging around cross country.  I like the MTU diesel better than that stupid helicopter engine in the M1, but that's just my personal bias showing through.

I think we could get a pretty good deal no matter which tank we buy......we are buying a more modern tank, right?

I don't think that any other tanks are designed to carry Infantry.  Even the CV90-105 and 120 devote the rear space to ammunition.  Which most Merkava's do as well, the ammo bins have to come out so the Infantry can squeeze in.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Oct 2006)

Another reason why the Leo 2 (any variant) would be better than M1, is for the simple reason that the Leo 1 and 2 are the same width.  The M1 is a bit wider (from what I understand).  Seem unimportant?  It usually is, until you try to fit an M1 into a hangar door.  Replacing our current Stables would cost bazillions.
I'd call that a key factor.

Just my $0.02 worth


----------



## solidarnosc (24 Oct 2006)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Alas, the 120 doesn't fire HEP.
> 
> It's primary ammunition is HEAT and APFSDS.  Although several different nations are trying to come up with some radical new ammunition for the 120.  The US has several projects on the go, and of course Israel has the APAM.
> 
> ...



Mecar is working on HEP-T rounds for both M1/LEOPARD II and Challenger based on their experience with 105MM HEP rounds.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (27 Oct 2006)

The reason that the HEP/HESH has not been designed for smooth bore is rather simple.  Smooth bore rounds require fins for stabilization, fins take up room, which cuts down on the payload of the round.  The HE type rounds need quite a bit of explosive to be effective, obviously.

The fins would have to be larger than the ones seen on the APFSDS round, or even the HEAT round, because the round travels rather slowly, only 732 meters a second.

So, while it is technically possible to design a HEP/HESH round to fire from a smooth bore cannon, I don't think the end result would achieve the aim.  Mind you, I'm no technician, so I could be proven wrong.....


----------



## a_majoor (27 Oct 2006)

120 smoothbores use this:

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/m830a1.htm



> *M830A1 High Explosive Anti-Tank-Multi Purpose - Tracer (HEAT-MP-T)*
> 
> The 120mm M830 High Explosive Anti-Tank-Multi Purpose - Tracer (HEAT-MP-T) is a chemical energy, multi-purpose projectile with an anti-personnel capability. It is largely a technology transfer from the ballistically identical German model DM12A1 except for the M764 fuze, double safety, and propellant containment bag. The round consists of a fin stabilized steel body which is loaded with Composition A3 Type II explosive. The fins are canted and impart spin to the projectile. A copper shaped charge liner and wave shaper are contained within the warhead. The projectile has a steel spike with a nose cap switch and a shoulder switch for full frontal area functioning. An electrically initiated base detonated fuze is located in the rear of the body. The propellant system employs single perforated stick propellant. The approximate cartridge weight is 53.4 pounds. The major components of the M830 Cartridge are:
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2006)

Here we go......to make the Peace in the Sand.......Leopards in the Sand.

http://cjunk.blogspot.com/2006/11/combat-video-its-about-time.html


----------



## Lance Wiebe (22 Nov 2006)

Nice find, George!


----------



## Cloud Cover (22 Nov 2006)

So whats the scoop on the reports of new Leo's a while back. Were the media report just smoke?


----------



## rmacqueen (22 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Here we go......to make the Peace in the Sand.......Leopards in the Sand.
> 
> http://cjunk.blogspot.com/2006/11/combat-video-its-about-time.html


You can download the Leopard video from combat camera on the CF website but it is 36mb so takes a bit.


----------



## Cloud Cover (27 Nov 2006)

Tender for New tank? 

Armoured Heavy Support Vehicle System

A-2006-00581  All documentation regarding the Armoured Heavy Support Vehicle System tender with solicitation number W8476-060002/A, including, but not limited to: memos, reports, studies and Briefing Notes  

http://www.smafinsm.forces.gc.ca/ati/new_e.asp


----------

